# sonax premium carnauba care kit



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi guys got some of this coming soon , i had a chat with a few of you a while ago , taken until now to get a reply , but just had it from sonax that its not re badged P21s, although the packaging is similar but isnt most these days .

http://www.sonax.com/sonax-e/katalog_product.php?show_cat=20&show_product=211200
looking forward to doing a test as the C content in this is very high


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The million dollar question is how many ££££s?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I can get for around 45euro/30pounds, sould be similar in UK too.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

toni said:


> I can get for around 45euro/30pounds, sould be similar in UK too.


What's the bet it will be £45 here?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> What's the bet it will be £45 here?


looks alot more than a £45 wax to me (dodo SN rival maybe)?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ive got a sample coming , but will find out a price


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Avanti said:


> What's the bet it will be £45 here?


You can get it from the German Ebay for about about 45euros + shipping.

Waiting forward for the sample results, Eclipse


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

should be with me monday with a bit of luck


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

update , slight delay , should be with me this monday/ tuesday


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looks like a nice wax, keep us up to speed :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice classy black packaging... be interested in its performance and its durability, and see where it fits into the crowded wax market price wise. Whether the Sonax name will hold enough cache for a premium wax is debateable to those who consider the names, but for the rest of us who care not about that it would be nice to see how to performs. 

Trouble with all the new waxes is they are enterring a market so crowded with good products, that they have to have something of their own really to tempt the likes of myself away from products I already have - the market is just too crowded now, which is a shame as some very good waxes will go largely ignored.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Nice classy black packaging... be interested in its performance and its durability, and see where it fits into the crowded wax market price wise. Whether the Sonax name will hold enough cache for a premium wax is debateable to those who consider the names, but for the rest of us who care not about that it would be nice to see how to performs.
> 
> Trouble with all the new waxes is they are enterring a market so crowded with good products, that they have to have something of their own really to tempt the likes of myself away from products I already have - the market is just too crowded now, which is a shame as some very good waxes will go largely ignored.


same as everything dave its down to the marketing , ive been using the gloss shampoo for years now brilliant product, take the likes of Zyxxx , funny how a lot of it seems to be up for sale , personally not up to the price tag , but peeps seem to get the impression if its stupidly priced it must be good , normally id say you get what you pay for , but not in the wax/sealant debate , and thats why i think companys are coming in with their own new ranges which are as good if not better than over priced fancy named products , anyway ill report back as soon as i get it on a car . 
no good on mine as its silver for initial tests so have a nice black golf which i detailed in the summer as a test car


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok guys had the delivery today , first impressions,very well presented , the bag is the water proof type got like a rubbery feel to it 
mf is also quite plush applicator is foam and very soft with a firmer top grip section.
looking at the leaflet that came with the wax it says 100%carnauba wax content , silicone free
























the other container is a pre cleaner it also comes with the same mf and a larger foam applicator 








will do a test later on in the week and will report the results

thanks peter


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

We got a tub of the Sonax VXR branded wax which weve not used yet, anybody tried it?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks a nice kit box, I will be interested in the findings particularly the paint cleaner (bit of a quest for me at the moment )


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

just waiting for prices , and availability


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

vauxhall said:


> We got a tub of the Sonax VXR branded wax which weve not used yet, anybody tried it?


The VXR branded one is the same as the Sonax Extreme full protect paste wax. It's easy to use but smells like crap (gasoline). Durability is about 1.5-2 months. Looks pretty good.


Epoch said:


> Looks a nice kit box, I will be interested in the findings particularly the paint cleaner (bit of a quest for me at the moment )


I belive this would be similar to their original Lack Cleaner, the one in red bottle.
That one is a great performer, for me it's one of the best Sonax products. It's slightly abrasive (sp?) and cleanes the paint very well, also removes minor scratches. Great product :thumb:


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats wicked mate, we`ll give it a try this weekend:thumb:


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

I tried both products last month. Cleaner is just fine. It got some extra dirt out of my just-cleaned car. Easy to apply and it won't stain black plastic trim. Wax was excellent for its ease of application and buff-off and deep shine and reflections. I really liked it. Just remember to apply it in a very thin layer. Can't comment on durability though.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

big thanks to ceri for the use of his car today , pics to follow as wifeys got the camera atm 
anyway back to the sonax , paint cleaner was easy to use removed a bit but as ive only just fully machines the car condition was good .
the carnauba wax was very easy to apply , the applicator pad at first glance you think its going to be to small ,but actually fits nice and comfortable in the fingers and allows a nice thin even coating of wax.
buffing off is also very easy no dust or smearing , being it was very cold and damp , tough to view the car in the light condition we had but will definately be adding this to my recomended products .
hope you get the new alloys sorted soon ceri mate , thanks again for coming over .
not had a price confirmation yet , and obviously cant comment on the durability .
thanks peter


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

No problem Peter, Shame the sun didnt stay out longer when the car was done.
It would have looked so much better.
Yeah hopefully ill have my new wheels soon, getting fed up of running these temp ones.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

cheers mate , quite pleased with the result looking at the time we had and the weather .
just waiting for the price of the kit, see where it going to fit with all the others out there


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

now that doesnt look half bad i have been reading in to this wax abit myself and would very much be interested in having a play with it so if you do find out how much it will be and where we can buy from please let us know:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had a tub for a few months now and I'm very pleased with it. It leaves a very warm shine to any car, but I think it looks fantastic on light colored cars... especially white. As for durability, well it lasts just like it says on the box "8-10 washes" so roughly 3 months like the rest of them. I like it how they don't make any outrageous claims about its durability. When I opened my Sonax PC for the first time I glanced over at my tub of Concorso in its sloppy looking "made in China" bag and thought, "For the price of SW you think they'd put it in a more presentable package..." Anyhoo, you've made a great purchase, enjoy :thumb:! Oh, and thanks for the news that its not a P21s rebrand, I feel much better now!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks mate , just waiting for a few more test results and i should have a price in the new year as there was a pricing change for 09,


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Samples are with me and initial testing complete 

I will update tomorrow with a proper write up of my thoughts on the products :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks dave appreciate your time


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks guys - look forward to seeing more of this one :thumb:

still a ? for me about the P21s link though - same claims, virtually same packaging etc... Not that it really matters except that the P21s 100% is £31.95 from Tim at CYC, so this would need to be a lot better if its nearly £45 as suggested?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats the new P21S has to be


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Here is a vid we made at the local Sonax detailing day where we used the Premium Class wax for the 1st time


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Thats the new P21S has to be


 well ive checked with sonax and the answer was its not rebadged p21s.
plus the sonax pot is larger than the 6.2oz p21s allbeit only a small bit bigger at 200mls.
the autoglym kit looks silmilar as well , similar is about all .
wont have a price until the new year , and i think quantitys are going to be small to start with , just waiting for dave opinion which should give me an idea where it fits into the wax scale of things and what sort of value for money it will be for the quality


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Samples are with me and initial testing complete
> 
> I will update tomorrow with a proper write up of my thoughts on the products :thumb:


Many of us are waiting for our Xmas write up


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

any news on the wax yet peter?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi mate ill phone tomorrow, daves tests results are very good , obviously cant comment on durability yet but cant see it being bad


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Dont know how I missed this thread? Must have popped up when I had the flu!
Looks very nice branding, good looking products and the Golf certainly looks stunning.
Pots look very similar to Swissvax with the double colour/lined pot.
I would be very interested in this Peter....


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks tim just confirming a few things first then will post up what the prices are going to be


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

any news yet peter? and who will actually be selling the wax? any of the traders?

cheers jason


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

no jason just me , im going to have to do it on a GB very limited stock to start , ill get it sorted tomorrow , thanks for the patience.
details now in the GB section


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

any chance of being able to reserve one? :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

no probs jason , go to the GB and add what you want


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi there,

From last November, many members from www.detailspain.com have a 20ml. pot for test the wax and return a little review (.excel test) to Sonax: they send us 6 full wax kits and 6 full cleaner kits.

Basically all have same opinion: 1rst layer nothing special, but with 2nd layer.... wow! really nice reflections, great beading and normal sheeting. With 3th layer nothing seems to improve except durability. (1 layer per week in my test).

Foam applicators not liked very much. Now I use for tyres and vinyls.
Good MF towels, but CAUTION!, wash 1rst time alone, or your blue towels will be purple 

Cleanser only tested by hand in little panel and prefer to apply by rotary when polish my Focus. Cleans well but seems to contain fillers and i think is a little abrasive.

See you


----------

